# General > General Chat >  The Weekly BBQ Thread

## Tahyo

Am about to rub down 4 nice chuck roasts to toss on the smoker tonight for shredded bbq beef sandwiches over the weekend.  Pictures to follow later as usual.

----------


## Tahyo

And so it begins.  Rubbed, wrapped and ready to go.  Clickable Thumbnails

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Tayho, thought we were friends?   :Frown:  

I don't want to take extreme measure to enforce the Q.C regulations.  :Mad: 

Like showing up at your door with my own plate, knife, and fork! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

i don't have a smoker, but i'm about to throw on a couple racks of baby backs for tonight!

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> And so it begins.  Rubbed, wrapped and ready to go.  Clickable Thumbnails
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


what are you rubbin em with?

----------


## Tahyo

> what are you rubbin em with?


This is the rub I use for beef chuck roasts.

    * 1/2 cup brown sugar
    * 3 Tbsp paprika
    * 1 Tbsp garlic salt
    * 1/4 cup onion powder
    * 1 Tbsp ground cumin
    * 1 Tbsp oregano
    * 1 tsp cayenne pepper
    * 1 Tbsp cracked black pepper
    * 1 tsp kosher salt
    * 1 tsp of dry mustard

----------


## Ken

You guys are trying to kill me, aren't you? :Confused:

----------


## Rick

What's your time on smoke and overall cooking? My experience has been the beef won't take near as long as pork.

----------


## Tahyo

> You guys are trying to kill me, aren't you?


Stay tuned for tomorrow my friend when I present you, in this thread, with pictures of the finished deal, along with my ABTs and BBQ beans that will be cooked on that smoker.

I kill even me when it comes to bbq.  My wife came in and caught me looking at some bbq pictures from another site that I am part of and I was playing Led Zeppelin (my favorite).  She made the comment that other women worry about their hubbies looking for porn on the internet while she catches me listening to Led Zeppelin while looking at bbq recipes and the like.

----------


## Tahyo

> What's your time on smoke and overall cooking? My experience has been the beef won't take near as long as pork.


These chuck roasts should take about 11 hours at 225.  I'll put them on about 10 tonight, wait for the magic 180 degree internal temp and them wrap them in foil and toss in a cooler for 3 hours to rest.

----------


## Ken

When should I arrive for dinner? :Big Grin:

----------


## Tahyo

> When should I arrive for dinner?


Tomorrow afternoon and you'll have to try to fight the hord of women that my wife has coming over after they hit the estate and garage sales.  Hell, I don't even want to be here.  It's non-stop yapping.

----------


## Ken

Tayho, buddy, can you post pictures of these hoards of women?   :Smile:   I may arrive early!  (The sound of another voice enters the room .... "What's that, Honey? Yes, Lover, I'll be off the computer in just minute!") :EEK!:

----------


## grundle

> Tayho, buddy, can you post pictures of these hoards of women?    I may arrive early!  (The sound of another voice enters the room .... "What's that, Honey? Yes, Lover, I'll be off the computer in just minute!")


No horde of women is worth the yapping.

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Tayho, just mail the food, will ya'?

----------


## Tahyo

Knocking the chill off.  They'll go on the smoker in about an hour and a half from now.
Clickable thumbnail

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like a good weekend of eating.

----------


## Ken

> Knocking the chill off.  They'll go on the smoker in about an hour and a half from now.
> Clickable thumbnail
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Tahyo, you are becoming evil.  Time for you to apply for a Super Mod position. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tahyo

LOL Ken....

----------


## Tahyo

And I rose from my slumber and said, "Let there be bbq"

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

No bbq of mine is complete without Hayley the bbq dog

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

That Hayley is one smart pooch.

----------


## Tahyo

She would have sat outside all night if I had let her.  Then about midnight when I got the temp. stabilized, we went to bed with me getting up every 2 hours to check the temperature.  She didn't miss a temp. check.

----------


## Rick

Sweet! I see you put a tool roller under the barrel. Makes moving it a snap. I use one like that under my table saw.

----------


## Tahyo

> Sweet! I see you put a tool roller under the barrel. Makes moving it a snap. I use one like that under my table saw.


I have always had my other barrel pits out in the yard because they had more heat to them and "ash messy", but this one is low heat, ash stays in barrel till I go to clean it and best of all I can come out during the night in my drawers to tend my "Q".
I can store it under the deck now.

----------


## Tahyo

ABTs Before
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Baked Beans and ABTs on the smoker
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Looks awsome bro, I'll watch you as I haven't the energy to remove my butt from my Lazyboy today. First day off in nearly 3 weeks.

----------


## Tahyo

I just taste tested one of those ABTs.  Not quite done yet but I couldn't wait.  That pepper let me know it was a pepper.

After getting up every few hours last night, I'm going to be getting in my Lazyboy later on this afternoon as soon as these beans are done and I shred up that beef.

----------


## Ken

> I just taste tested one of those ABTs.  Not quite done yet but I couldn't wait.  That pepper let me know it was a pepper.
> 
> After getting up every few hours last night, I'm going to be getting in my Lazyboy later on this afternoon as soon as these beans are done and I shred up that beef.


Tahyo, the taste-testing work belongs to Crash and me. :Mad:

----------


## Rick

Baby backs are rubbed down and in the box to marinate. Smoker will fire up tomorrow morning and ribs will be mine come dinner time.

----------


## Tahyo

I made a royal pig out of myself today.  Last of the pictures.  Finished ABTs and the bbq beef is shredded and mixed with the bbq sauce.  I'm full as a tick!

Now... I turn it over to Rick and his Ribs!  Pictures Man... Gotta take pictures!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

Rick, and Tahyo, I need some pointers.  My ribs sucked.  Ok, they were ok, but the rub i used called for waaaaay to much pepper (half a cup for two racks), the smaller rack cooked nice, not too tough, not too juicy/fatty, but the bigger rack was all kinds of fatty, too peppery, and just plain unappetizing.  looks like i should leave the rib grillin to the experts.   :Frown: 

oh, and nice pics!

----------


## Tahyo

LTFG, first of all, what kind of ribs did you buy?  Please tell me they were not Hormel brand baby back ribs.
For baby back ribs, always go to Sam's Club and get them there in the cyrovaced packages.  They are not "enhanced". Enhanced means that the meat has been injected with some sort of, usually sodium solution, i.e. Hormel brand.  Always read the package.  If the meat has been enhanced, it has to say so on the package.  Enhanced pork is going to be way too salty and it's going to taste like ham instead of ribs.

Next, the rub.... Actually putting a rub on ribs is not necessary.  Sometimes all I do is some salt and pepper.  If you want to use a rub, here's a very basic one that I use.  There are tons on the internet, but this one suits me.  Per slab....mix 1 tsp of kosher salt, 1 tsp of black pepper, 1 tsp of paprika (sweet if you can find it) and 1 TBSP of brown sugar.  Mix that really good.  It should resemble corn meal.  (you can make this as much as you want, but start light so you know next time to do what you want)
Rub the ribs down with that, wrap in plastic wrap and put in the refrige for 6 - 8 hours.  1 hour before you are going to put in your smoker, unwrap the ribs and put in a sheet pan and knock the chill off.  Try to dab up any major spots of moisture.

Not sure what kind of smoker or grill you are using.  When you tell me, then I can make a suggestion.

Oh... and always remove that membrane off the back of the ribs.  If you don't, then don't bother rubbing the underside.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

Wow, good info.  here's the problem, i don't have a smoker.  so i found a recipe where you put the racks in the oven at 300 degrees for about two hours on a cookie sheet with some water, tightly covered in foil.  then throw them on the grill over medium heat for five minutes each side, adding a coat of sauce each flip, repeat several times.

the texture was most off, the flavor i think will fix itself with a different rub/sauce combo.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

and charcoal, i used charcoal on the grill, and the ribs were vacuum-sealed, no additives.

----------


## Tahyo

To be honest LTLG, you'll never get that bbq baby back rib flavor/texture doing it that way.

What kind of grill do you have?

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

a charcoal one?  ummm... it's black?  not too big, not too small   :Smile:

----------


## Tahyo

Well it helps if I know the brand name and the size.

O.k... here's what it is in a nutshell.  There is "Grilling" and there is "Barbequeing".  Grilling is cooking something quickly over your heat source, usually like chicken breasts, steaks, wienies and the like.
Barbequeing is cooking low and slow like Brag, Rick and I do.  That involves cooking with either indirect heat (heat source is not directly under the food), direct heat (heat is under the food but at varying distances) My barrel pit is direct heat with the heat source (lump charcoal) being about 2 feet below my food.  I control the air intake which gives me control over how hot or cold my heat will be.  I like my temperatures for pork and the beef that I did last night to be at 225 - 240.  This means I'm cooking for a long period of time, in short, "Low and Slow".  It gives the meat a chance to render out the fat, absorb what ever flavor wood I'm using and to gradually come up to what ever internal temperature I need.  Rick, Brag and I cook by watching our temperatures and not time when we do pork butts, shoulders, chuck roasts, briskets.  Ribs I cook the same way, but it just takes less time, although still about 3 to 6 hours.

Not every grill/pit can be used for low and slow cooking, although some of them you can do a fair job on, i.e. Weber Kettle Grills, by using indirect heat and keeping your heat with in reason.

It's just as much a science sometimes as it is "cooking".

P.S.  Don't watch Bobby Flay.  That peckerwood should be taken out and stoned for the things I've seen him do.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

that's funny you say that Tahyo, i've got a "Chef's Story" tivo'd of Bobby Flay doing a 16 spice chicken with caramelized mango garlic sauce!  I'm embarrassed to say that my grill is one i just picked up at wal-mart.  it was on sale for 25 bucks and is of the kettle variety.  i had to get something collapsable because at the apartments, we're not supposed to grill on the balcony.  but i'm a rebel  :Smile: 

your method certainly sounds better, low and slow, especially because fat was the biggest problem.  what should i expect to pay for a small smoker that would do the job?

----------


## Tahyo

Yea, apartments can be a difficult place to do good bbq because of the time involved and the smoke you are going to generate, especially if you have bad neighbors or landlords.

If that grill is the one I'm thinking of, it's probably too small to do low and slow.  About the only suggestion that may work and it goes against everything I was brought up to believe in doing bbq.  You may just have to "par-boil" your ribs, then season them with salt and pepper and then grill them on that little grill.  You'll have to cut the slabs down into manageable pieces though.  At least they'll be tolerable if you keep your heat down so they at least soak up some charcoal flavor.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

LTLG, did you pull off the membrane?

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> LTLG, did you pull off the membrane?


no, nor do i remember seeing one.  this is embarrassing :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tahyo

Gotta try and find you a link to show you how.  Unless Brag can, I have a hard time explaining it.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

why take off the membrane?

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Dont be embarrassed. Most of the time ribs come with the membrane, unless you have your butcher remover for you. On the bone side there is a thin tough paper like skin, I use a pair of pliers or a towel to remove. Tough as nails if you leave it on.

----------


## Tahyo

Here ya go.. video

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/bb...val/1305140906

----------


## BraggSurvivor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9plB5BYhj8

----------


## Tahyo

Bragg, I got a close up look at a BGE in the flesh the other day.  Man those things are built like tanks!

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> Here ya go.. video
> 
> http://video.aol.com/video-detail/bb...val/1305140906


wow.  don't know what was more impressive, the technique, or the guy's voice!  Thanks for the vid.

----------


## Tahyo

I'll be back later.. going take a nap.

----------


## Rick

LTLG, you should still be able to do indirect by building your charcoal fire all to one side and  placing your meat on the opposite side. Or...you can place the charcoal on either side and leave the middle open. 

This link has a nice visual. If you are going to cook something large, brisket, turkey,etc. I would build a ring of charcoal and put the meat in the middle. That will give you even heat all around the meat. For something like ribs or even burgers, you can build your fire to one side and place the meat on the opposite side. 

http://www.hub-uk.com/cooking/tipsBBQindheat.htm

By the way, don't be embarrassed about asking any questions. Most of us learned by destroying a lot of meat. We didn't have the net back in the day. I remember one birthday that a pork roast turned into an ash, but that's another story. You don't need to waste meat if a question can save you from that fate.

----------


## Ken

> LTLG, you should still be able to do indirect by building your charcoal fire all to one side and  placing your meat on the opposite side. Or...you can place the charcoal on either side and leave the middle open. 
> 
> This link has a nice visual. If you are going to cook something large, brisket, turkey,etc. I would build a ring of charcoal and put the meat in the middle. That will give you even heat all around the meat. For something like ribs or even burgers, you can build your fire to one side and place the meat on the opposite side. 
> 
> http://www.hub-uk.com/cooking/tipsBBQindheat.htm
> 
> By the way, don't be embarrassed about asking any questions. Most of us learned by destroying a lot of meat. We didn't have the net back in the day. I remember one birthday that a pork roast turned into an ash, but that's another story. You don't need to waste meat if a question can save you from that fate.


*LTLG - The Quality Control Department is here to save you from malicious disinformation, such as that which appears in the post copied above.*

*We are your friends!!!.*

Rather than wasting large quantities of meat, we URGE you to simply fix up small batches and ship them off (overnight with dry ice) to us QC folks for analysis.  We will test sample your work, and each and every successive batch you fix up, until we are sure you have gotten it right.  You keep trying, and WE (us QC folks) will offer sound and helpful suggestions (over and over again if necessary :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) until we are SURE that your recipe and methods will yield a perfect result each and every time. :Smile: 

DON'T FALL FOR IMPOSTERS!  ONLY TRUST YOUR FRIENDS AT QC! :Big Grin:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Bragg, I got a close up look at a BGE in the flesh the other day.  Man those things are built like tanks!


Yep, I bought the XL Egg and had to load it in my tractor bucket to get it to my deck. 

The magical thing about the the Egg is how they hold the heat and therefore the moisture. I wouldn't do a cook on anything else.

----------


## Tahyo

> Yep, I bought the XL Egg and had to load it in my tractor bucket to get it to my deck. 
> 
> The magical thing about the the Egg is how they hold the heat and therefore the moisture. I wouldn't do a cook on anything else.



Not sure if you caught up on the threads from last week, but I built a new barrel pit.  2 adjustable intakes at the bottom and the top is pretty tight with only the one stack.  I loaded it last night with 8 lbs. of lump charcoal and maintained 225 degrees all night smoking all that stuff.  The coals finally burned out about 1 or 2 this afternoon.  This is hell of a good pit. I think I posted some detail pictures in that thread.  Let me know if you can't find it.

----------


## Rick

It's just TDW and myself this week-end so not a ton going on the smoker. Getting ready to make the transformation. They go on the smoker shortly.

----------


## Tahyo

Looks good Rick.  Just enough for a couple of people.
We have my niece's graduation and dinner to go to today.  The sun and moon rise and set around that side of the family (or so they think). I'll catch up on anymore pics you post later tonight.

----------


## Rick

I have to self regulate the amount of meat I cook. I tend to eat what I cook. All of it. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tahyo

> I have to self regulate the amount of meat I cook. I tend to eat what I cook. All of it.


Yea, I do the same although I have been getting better.  It usually cost as much (charcoal wise) to do 2 butts as it does to do 4, so I usually do 4 and then vacuum seal and freeze the left overs.

These chuck roasts were no different.  It produced a lot more than I thought but I've given a bunch to my neighbor and my son, so there's little left to freeze.

----------


## Rick

I tossed some red potatoes on the smoker with the ribs. I don't care for the skin on the potato once it's smoked. It has a very sharp flavor to me but I sure do like the rest of it. Man, were they good. And before QA starts their clamoring, remember that QA is required if there is a slight possibility that the food will not be up to standards. Since I knew the ribs were of spectacular quality, I saw no need to waste your time. :Wink:

----------


## Ken

Crash and I will be the judges of that! :Mad:

----------


## Rick

This from the small business dictionary. 

"Quality Assurance: A review of a product or service after completion to determine the degree of excellence achieved and deficiencies that need correction."

I was fully aware of the degree of excellence. I rest my case, counselor. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ken

> This from the small business dictionary. 
> 
> "Quality Assurance: A review of a product or service after completion to determine the degree of excellence achieved and deficiencies that need correction."
> 
> I was fully aware of the degree of excellence. I rest my case, counselor.


I sincerely believe that forum members deserve the best and ONLY the best.  In this case, an UNBIASED  :Stick Out Tongue:  product review is in order.  And that is where Crash and I enter the picture. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Trust me Rick, I've wasted so much time in my life but I can honestly say that I never.....repeat - never wasted it sampling BBQ.

----------


## Rick

Well, I spent about 30 minutes of un-wasted time this evening finishing up the ribs.

----------


## Ken

> Well, I spent about 30 minutes of un-wasted time this evening finishing up the ribs.


Hope it's all stuck in your teeth. :Mad:

----------


## Rick

(making sucking sounds) Allows me to enjoy it that much longer.

----------


## Ken

> (making sucking sounds) Allows me to enjoy it that much longer.


Burps and *arts.  Two more ways to enjoy them even longer. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tahyo

We just got back from my niece's graduation get together at "Claim Jumpers".  That place is way way over rated.  Came home and made me 2 bbq sandwiches and rushed in here to see if Rick posted some "done ribs" pics.  I'm disappointed Rick.

----------


## Tahyo

Let me just say that after eating these bbq sandwiches since Saturday, I can attest that at least for me, I have not grown tired of eating them.

----------


## crashdive123

Hang on just a minute there mister.  You've had left overs in the house since Saturday?  Two items come to mind.  1 - How good is it really?  I mean....leftovers?  2 - send samples to the QC Department - we will make the final determination as to the quality and report back to you as to whether or not you really enjoyed them.

----------


## Tahyo

You'll just have to make me a "long distance QC Department Representative" and accept my report sir.

----------


## Tahyo

On a sadder note, I watched my neighbor across the street ruin a very nice brisket yesterday.  He wanted me to build him one of these barrel pits, so I did.  I told him that he should start off with simple things (he knows how to grill but not how to bbq), but he opted to jump in on a brisket.  Instead of bringing the internal temp to 180, then getting it off the pit, wrapping in tin foil and letting it rest in an ice chest for a couple of hours, he brought the internal temp to 225 and started cutting into it right away.  Needless to say it was akin to shoe leather.

----------


## Rick

Hey, Tahyo. We should freelance. I mean, given the price of gas and it's scarcity and since production is on our end perhaps we should reduce the unnecessary use of petro fuels, help the quality of the air and just eliminate the middle man. After all, one would think that a QA department would be Quid Pro Quo but I don't see anything coming back at us except flak.

----------


## Tahyo

> Hey, Tahyo. We should freelance. I mean, given the price of gas and it's scarcity and since production is on our end perhaps we should reduce the unnecessary use of petro fuels, help the quality of the air and just eliminate the middle man. After all, one would think that a QA department would be Quid Pro Quo but I don't see anything coming back at us except flak.


LOL Rick....

----------


## crashdive123

Come on Rick.....how can you put a price on public service?

----------


## cajun swamp hunter

Just got back from the camp and saw this thread. I regret I did not have a camera to show the pig coming out of the cajun microwave or the boiled crawfish. I can take a pic of my distended abdomen if yall want though. Dam that was some good eating.

----------


## Rick

I'm reminded of a saying by Jefferson. "a man should not pursue an office; rather, the office should seek out the man."

----------


## Rick

Let me see, burned retinas and sick the rest of the night or no pictures. Thanks, I'll pass on the pics.

----------


## Tahyo

> Just got back from the camp and saw this thread. I regret I did not have a camera to show the pig coming out of the cajun microwave or the boiled crawfish. I can take a pic of my distended abdomen if yall want though. Dam that was some good eating.


Man... I'd trade a years worth of bbq for a couple of sacks of live crawfish.

P.S. and about 6 dozen live blue crabs out of the Gulf.

----------


## crashdive123

You're right.  I was tempted to post a picture, but it would have been worse than the thong pic.

----------


## Rick

Hey crash, since everyone on here agrees that multiple backups are needed perhaps you can run a Department of Redundancy Department. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Not bad.  Not bad.  Would kind of go hand in hand with the QC Department.  OK - Just send me two of everything.

----------


## Rick

Man!! Are you kidding me? It's a Department of Redundancy Department. "Send me two of everything, TWICE". Jeepers.

----------


## cajun swamp hunter

Tahyo this is a banner year for bugs. My son with 6 drop nets caught 2 sacks of BIG deep water bugs in 3 hours today along the levee. I will post some pics when we boil again probably Wed.

----------


## Tahyo

> Tahyo this is a banner year for bugs. My son with 6 drop nets caught 2 sacks of BIG deep water bugs in 3 hours today along the levee. I will post some pics when we boil again probably Wed.


Please do... I'm one home sick Coonass when it comes to mud bugs and the other goodies.

----------


## Rick

Set some traps in the Chicago River or Channel Lake or Fox Lake or that big honkin sewer to the east.

----------


## Tahyo

> Set some traps in the Chicago River or Channel Lake or Fox Lake or that big honkin sewer to the east.


They ain't the same Rick.  Even with La. people there's the principle of "where" crawfish come from.  I can remember years back when Texas got into the crawfish industry.  If you lived in La., you wouldn't touch them with a ten foot pole.  China is into the industry although they sell the packaged tail meat here in the U.S.  It's about all I can get here in Illinois and when I can't take it anymore, I'll go buy a couple lbs. to make etouffee, but I'm not happy about it.  The taste just isn't the same when you grew up with La. crawfish.

----------


## Ken

> Not bad.  Not bad.  Would kind of go hand in hand with the QC Department.  OK - Just send me two of everything.


Crash, I knew you would be loyal from the start! :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

A man is only as good as his word.

----------


## Ken

Damn straight! :Big Grin:

----------


## Tahyo

I'm trying not to start another thread just for this, but for any of you folks that bbq with lump charcoal and have a "Menards" home center nearby, they have the Royal Oak Steak House Blend lump charcoal on sale for $4.00 a bag (8.8 lbs made in USA).  I've used quite a few different lump charcoals with this particular brand being my favorite.
Anyway, I had to go there for something else this morning and saw the sale, picked up 12 bags.  I think I'm pretty well set for a while on charcoal.

----------


## Tahyo

I stuffed the center of a couple of meatloaves with some Swiss cheese and sliced bell pepper and smoked on my pit using cherry wood chunks.  Simple sauce of catsup, brown sugar, dry mustard and a hint of cider vinegar put on when done.
Yea... it was good.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Sweet. I love meatloaf, too.

----------


## Tahyo

Just got a bunch of chicken thighs and breasts marinated and on to the smoker.  It was not suppose to rain today and I was going to put the meat on a bit later, but we caught one little shower already and looks like we may get another one.  I had to put a tarp up over my pit in case it does.

Ya'll should know me by now.... can't stop making and eating the good stuff!

Rick... (or anyone else that is interested)  Here's a great little modified Memphis bbq sauce I concocted especially for chicken.

_Single batch, enough for maybe 9 - 11 pieces.

1/4 cup of finely minced onion (sweet or vidalia preferably)
3 Tablespoons of butter

In a bowl mix the following:
1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce
1 oz can of tomato sauce
1/4 cup of catsup
2 Tablespoons of brown sugar
1/3 cup of honey
1 - 2 Tablespoons of cider vinegar (to your own taste)
1 teaspoon of salt
1 teaspoon of fresh ground black pepper
1/8 teaspoon of cayenne pepper (or to taste)
dash of tabasco sauce

In a sauce pan, melt the butter on medium to medium low heat and add the onion.  Sautee till the onion (stir often and watch close) turns a nice brown but DO NOT CARAMELIZE!

Add the bowl of other ingredients and using a whisk, mix everything over low heat real good.  Heat for about 20 minutes making sure that it does not scorch.
If you don't need to use it right away, just turn the heat off and cover.  It'll be fine till you need it.
_
This is nothing more than a modified Memphis style sauce.  My wife is not crazy about vinegar so I toned the vinegar down and added the honey.

----------


## Rick

I'm hard pressed to shy away from marinating chicken in Italian dressing. We love it that way. But your recipe sounds good.

----------


## Tahyo

> I'm hard pressed to shy away from marinating chicken in Italian dressing. We love it that way. But your recipe sounds good.


Rick, I do marinate my chicken in just generic Zesty Italian dressing for about 3 hours.  I can't imagine doing it any other way.  I don't put the sauce on till the last 1/2 hour if it's on the smoker, sometimes not at all and just have it at the table.

I love chicken thighs better than I do breasts and the combination of the above... man.. you eat like Royalty!

----------


## Tahyo

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Those do look good and I'm not a thigh man. Breasts are more my style. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nell67

Imagine that  :EEK!:

----------


## Tahyo

This weekend's fare is beef ribs marinated in hoisin sauce then smoked for 3 hours, then wrapped in foil for 2 hours then back out of foil for an hour.  Never used hoisin sauce before so as good as they look now, the results remain to be seen.

Here's the before pic.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Those do look nice. I'm giving the smoker a rest this week-end. BLTs may be on the menu tomorrow.

----------


## Tahyo

Summer time for me is bbq time.  We are going to have a lot of things going on this coming month where I may not get to bbq as much as I'd like, so I'm getting it while the getting is good.  Besides... I never get tired of it..  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Looks yummy.

----------


## dragonjimm

durn.....may have to fire my own smoker up next week. house special pork ribs and boston butt.

----------


## Tahyo

Forgot to post the "after" picture yesterday.  I should have taken it from the side to give the ribs some "depth".  I only took one, but it'll have to do.
I have a big ole turkey breast "brining up" all day today and over night tonight to toss on the smoker tomorrow.  Going to slice it up for lunch meat.
Anyway, here's the beef ribs "done" pic.

clickable thumbnail.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

As usual....nice job.

----------


## dragonjimm

looks good...can you post some good pics of you're smoker i'm looking to build another one.

----------


## Rick

He did, Jim. Here it is: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=2910

----------


## Tahyo

Dragonjimm, if you have any questions that the pictures don't answer, give me a holler.  This is one of the best "low and slow" set ups I've ever had for the money.

(Thanks Rick for finding the pics for him)

----------


## Rick

I ran across them while I was sweeping up around here. No problem. :Wink:

----------


## Tahyo

Here's the smoked turkey breast I did today.  I marinated it in a brine of brown sugar, kosher salt, garlic powder and a little vinegar.  Smoked it with a little bit of mesquite.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Here's the smoked turkey breast I did today.  I marinated it in a brine of brown sugar, kosher salt, garlic powder and a little vinegar.  Smoked it with a little bit of mesquite.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Wanna' talk BARTER & TRADE, Tahyo?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tahyo

> Wanna' talk BARTER & TRADE, Tahyo?



I'd be worried about shipping any kind of meat.  I know they do it, but it just scares the hell out of me.

----------


## Ken

> I'd be worried about shipping any kind of meat.  I know they do it, but it just scares the hell out of me.


Well then, I can just bring the GF, kids, and extended family to your place for a week or so.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tahyo

You gotta build you one of these smokers Ken.  Then you can eat all the bbq you want.  That is if you don't live in an apartment, town home or condo.  Your neighbors may not appreciate it.

----------


## Ken

> You gotta build you one of these smokers Ken.  Then you can eat all the bbq you want.  That is if you don't live in an apartment, town home or condo.  Your neighbors may not appreciate it.


Nope, got my own place.  (Not the one across from the beach.  The ex got that one.  I got the kids.  Good deal for me.)

Not worried about the neighbors.  They'll just come over with cases of beer and plates in their hands as usual.  Build a smoker it is.  Actually, have my kid the engineer build a smoker that is. :Big Grin: 

Years back, when I was one of those political guys, I hired the former fire chief, the now current fire chief, and the deputy fire chief.  Deputy lives in the house behind mine.  (Small lots here in suburbia.)  He pulls in one day (after I got sick of the politics and didn't run for re-election) with the former fire chief and asks what I'm doing.  I say I'm building a fire pit.  The Chief starts shaking his head.  The Deputy says "the chief doesn't allow fire pits.  Only open fires are for cooking."  So, I've had the *same* bag of marshmallows and barbeque fork out there with me for the last five years whenever I've lit a fire.  Whenever the Deputy's around, I offer him a marshmallow.  He declines.  Problem solved.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tahyo

> Nope, got my own place.  (Not the one across from the beach.  The ex got that one.  I got the kids.  Good deal for me.)
> 
> Not worried about the neighbors.  They'll just come over with cases of beer and plates in their hands as usual.  Build a smoker it is.  Actually, have my kid the engineer build a smoker that is.
> 
> Years back, when I was one of those political guys, I hired the former fire chief, the now current fire chief, and the deputy fire chief.  Deputy lives in the house behind mine.  (Small lots here in suburbia.)  He pulls in one day (after I got sick of the politics and didn't run for re-election) with the former fire chief and asks what I'm doing.  I say I'm building a fire pit.  The Chief starts shaking his head.  The Deputy says "the chief doesn't allow fire pits.  Only open fires are for cooking."  So, I've had the *same* bag of marshmallows and barbeque fork out there with me for the last five years whenever I've lit a fire.  Whenever the Deputy's around, I offer him a marshmallow.  He declines.  Problem solved.



Yep, way back when, my x-wife cleaned me out, but I eventually retained custody of my son.  Looking back... I'd lose it all over again for the same results.

Just let me know if you want to build one, I'll scribble down details for you or anyone else on this board if you want to go the route I did.  If I wasn't so hooked on this UDS (ugly drum smoker), I'd get a rig like Bragg has.  Those Big Green Eggs are expensive, but from what Bragg has said and from what I've read, you can control the heat on that thing pretty well for low and slow cooking.  I just like making my own stuff I guess.

----------


## dragonjimm

thanks...seems i need to hunt down a drum...i saw a similar set up using a 15 gal shiny metal trash can and a hot plate but it wasnt as durable.

 my favorite wood for smoking is pecan.

----------


## Rick

DJ - We had a discussion on the trash can method a while back. Some concern was expressed because they are usually galvanized. Leaching chemicals may or may not occur. I just wanted to bring it to your attention.

----------


## Tahyo

> thanks...seems i need to hunt down a drum...i saw a similar set up using a 15 gal shiny metal trash can and a hot plate but it wasnt as durable.
> 
>  my favorite wood for smoking is pecan.


I wouldn't use anything "plated" or galvanized that is going to be subject to the high heat.  You can use those plated bolts for the shelf bolts up high where the grill goes.  Even thought the UDS is basically a low heat (350 and below with 225 - 250 the primary temps), you don't want anything that gives off fumes when hot.

Pecan is one of my favorites as well.  It's in the hickory family and milder.  Pecan trees don't grow up here so I have to stock up on as much as I can when I go down south or send off for it.

----------


## dragonjimm

@Tahyo...grabbed a bag of cowboys lump charcoal ar lowes the other day and hope to burn something soon....

----------


## Ken

Remember these posts?  *drool*  Man, I miss those.......   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Man! You went way back, way back in the wax and stacks of gold to drag this one up.

----------


## Ken

> Man! You went way back, way back in the wax and stacks of gold to drag this one up.


I've been checking back on it once in a while for barbeque ideas.......  I'm STARVING.  Gotta' get moving soon to fetch my dinner.

----------


## Pal334

Ken, You are shameless it would seem :Smile: . Are you drumming up QC work again?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Once it cools off a bit, won't be long for you Ken. Anyhow I wanna offer up something we do down south. Of course there is a full size pig pikin' and that is hard to beat. I have this little recipe I use for around here when it is just the family. Get yourself a medium sized pork tenderloin. Not the big monster ones and not the tiny ones. Now Lay it on a couple of sheets of tin foil. Get you some "Tony Chacheras" original and sprinkle a nice even coaton both sides" Wrap with foil and put it on the grill, I spread all of my coals out around the package with none directly beneath. Close the lid. Given enough time to cook all the way through now remove from the tinfoils and braze the outside over the coals. Take it in and place in a large bowl. Using 2 forks tear the the whole thing into bite sized peices. Now add "CHS"stir untill meat is coated. You now have a simple southern pig pikin! Best served an hamburger buns. This is great camping! For a twist get some of the wifes best slaw and put on the bun as well!

----------


## Mischief

Went crabing yesterday,Blue crabs  Ken,bought 2lbs 16 count shrimp, nuked bacon for 60 seconds stuffed the shrimp with the steamed ,old bay & beer,crab meat and wraped with 1/2 slice of bacon and cooked untill bacon was done.
It was Yummmmmmmmmmmy,tasted good also.

Mischief

----------


## Rick

Blue crabs?! Patooey! Hammer bangin' mustard shuckin' beef for bait hamburger wannabes!!!!!

----------


## Rick

What is CHS CS?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

It is Coleman's CHS sauce. It is local to SC. Here is a phone number. I am in no way associated with them. I can tell you it is delicious!

(843) 665-4097

----------


## Mischief

> Blue crabs?! Patooey! Hammer bangin' mustard shuckin' beef for bait hamburger wannabes!!!!!


Rick, sounds like you never ate blue crabs :Tongue Smilie: , the Callinectes sapidus.Were you thinking of some other kind of crabs? :Innocent: Just saying now.

Mischief

----------


## Rick

Have you ever pulled one of those things open? I mean, Oooooo. And they call it mustard. Yeah, right. There isn't much in the gatronom world that will slow this gnawing, chewing machine down but those things will sieze my engine faster than you can say, "Hold the phone Sadie and back the truck up I ain't going near one of those things so don't EVEN be talking to me about it you know how I hate crabs even if you have to call them by some fancy shmancy latin name." Yeah, just that quick!

----------


## Ken

> Went crabing yesterday,Blue crabs Ken,bought 2lbs 16 count shrimp, nuked bacon for 60 seconds stuffed the shrimp with the steamed ,old bay & beer,crab meat and wraped with 1/2 slice of bacon and cooked untill bacon was done.
> It was Yummmmmmmmmmmy,tasted good also.
> 
> Mischief


I'll tell ya', ain't nothin' like a Dungeness Crab.  But this Blue Crab just SCREAMS for a Q.C. review!  :Innocent: 




> It is Coleman's CHS sauce. It is local to SC. Here is a phone number. I am in no way associated with them. I can tell you it is delicious!
> 
> (843) 665-4097


So does this!  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## tonester

tonights dinner!

----------


## tonester

i made a special one just for Quality Control...

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> i made a special one just for Quality Control...


Well..........we're waiting.


At least now we know where those California wild fires started.

----------


## tonester

> Well..........we're waiting.
> 
> 
> At least now we know where those California wild fires started.


lol....sorry

----------


## tonester

did rick post an an empty post? or is my comp not showing it?

----------


## Rick

You can't see my happy face? Now it's a sad face.

----------


## crashdive123

You can't see it?  Oh man, that's got to be one of the best posts ever.  Sorry about that.

----------


## Rick

I gave you a big thumbs up (it really is my thumb) on the BBQ. Yeah, I checked again. It's my thumb.

----------


## Ken

> Remember these posts? *drool* Man, I miss those.......





> Man! You went way back, way back in the wax and stacks of gold to drag this one up.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Just another "BUMP" for old-times sake.   :Smile: 

Man, I miss Tahyo's posts.   :Innocent: 

And remember that $hit-stirrer from up north?  Br***?  Even that Jack@ss posted some decent recipes.  Just not good enough to have him come back.......   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

Well,,   Its that time of Year again,,,,,  I have got to see what kind of meat is on Sale , and Hopefully will get to grill something in the next Day or two,,  Sometimes they Have London Broil on sale for around 4 bucks,,,  I have grilled that a few times,,  Its really good, But you must marinate overnight and cook it S L O W or else its really tough,,  That, a Baked Potato, Salad and a piece of good sweet Watermelon is sure hard to beat  :Smile:       ( oh yeah,   and a Cold Beer or two)    :Smile:  

Happy Grilling Everybody !

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. With a bit of luck, I ain't gonna' have to keep bumpin' this thread. Gotta' get me a new meat smoker.   :Drool:

----------


## Justin Case

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. With a bit of luck, I ain't gonna' have to keep bumpin' this thread. Gotta' get me a new meat smoker.


Make one !   My Friend made one of these > http://www.ehow.com/how_2205241_refr...or-smoker.html

4 Turkey's at the same time,  Deee Licious !

OR,  You can make one out of a flower pot !   really !  >  http://www.ehow.com/how_2319612_build-meat-smoker.html

Here is a bunch of youtube on building the refrigerator type  > http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...f+a+refri&aq=f

----------


## Ken

> Make one!


*shakes head*    :Sneaky2: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=2910

----------


## Justin Case

> *shakes head*   
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=2910


so whaddya waitin for ?

----------


## Ken

> so whaddya waitin for ?


To finish the 100+ projects already in line.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

> To finish the 100+ projects already in line.


Prioritize !!   BBQ/Meat smoking should be right up there at the top of the list this time of year  :Wink:

----------


## hoosierarcher

Remember boys and girls "Barbeque" is a verb not a noun.

----------

